# uploading videos



## girlofgod

why cant i upload videos? it keeps telling me that i am trying to uplaod an empty file...thats not even possible...

bri


----------



## Mike

Hi, videos currently have to be under 2MB in file size. We are likely switching hosts soon, which will allow for a greater file size. In the meantime, though, you can make your videos under 2MB by following these instructions:

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=2204

Please let me know if you need any more help.

Thanks,
Admin


----------

